# glass aquarium???



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

ok i have a glass aquarium and there are water stains on it that wont come off with a wet cloth...i washed it with tap water because it was dirty when i got it...


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

Ahhhhh i see, it looks kinda foggy... *o2

When ever i have a problem like that on a canopy, or if the canopy starts to get fogged up, I use a razor blade and a little water. If you use water and use it gentily, it wont scratch the glass. It might take a few hours, *frown but you probably will get a lot of it off.

Try it out and let us know what happens.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

alright ill try it


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

it doesnt work it comes right back


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah im about 15 miles from there...i havent tried the bleach thing yet hold on


btw i already bought a filter yesterday...a penguin 330


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

it doesnt work...its like evaporated water


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

is there a texture to the stains? can you get a closer picture of one of them?


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

windex?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

If it is calcium deposits, try vinegar and it will help to remove them with work and I mean work and it will not make your aquarium unusable. It will also disinfect the aquarium to use vinegar in it and then wash, wash, wash with clear water. It will take a while to take the deposits out. There is a product to remove calcium from an aquarium that is aquarium safe but it is also a bit expensive and does not do a better job than the vinegar so that is why I do not recommend it.

Rose


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Vinegar works like a charm for mineral deposits on glass, just make sure to wash thoroughly afterward before adding fish.


----------



## orion (May 31, 2009)

yes what they said vinegar while your at it take a shot fer yourself


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

i might as well weigh in also  vinegar works great on hard water deposits, which this appears to be, i buy the cheapest vinegar i can find, because its less refined, and therefore contains more of the acid required to remove lime. I just pour a little full strength on a plastic scrubby pad, and go to town, then rinse well with clear water...Bingo


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

thank you all so much...the vinegar idea worked very well

thank you all


----------

